# oatmeal bread



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

This was the bread I made today, with organic Ontario large
rolled oats, this time I soaked the oats in hot (not boiling)
water 15 minutes before using, I also added a cup of hot whole milk,
other than that it was my usual recipe.
5 loaves at 18 ounces each , and one flattish bun at 12 ounces that I
thought would make a small muffaletta. qahtan


----------



## cocojo (Feb 22, 2007)

Beautiful bread! Can you share the recipe?

I'm a fellow Canadian. From Toronto. Transplanted in Cincinnati....where the bread is less than impressive!


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I swapped a cup of oats that I had soaked in hot hot water for about 15 mins, then made the bread as per norm but adding the oats instead of one of the cups of flour, qahtan

This is my basic bread recipe 

5 1/2 cups flour 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
2 1/2 teaspoons yeast or a 1 inch cube of fresh yeast 
2 1/4 cup water give or take, some times Guinness 
1 table spoon sugar 
3 tablespoons butter. 

To which I add or change at will, I might double the recipe, a lot of the bread I make I do what I think will be OK, add maybe cheese, or walnutswith walnut oil,or change the 2 cups of the flour to home ground whole wheat, or maybe change 1 cup flour to multigrain and add about half teaspoon malt. Or I might add a couple of eggs and milk instead of water, or increase the sugar and a dash more yeast and add dried fruit, 
currants etc, or maybe I will partially mix and leave overnight, 
then finish.the list goes on.......... I have been known to make pancake batter for crepes and then put the last of the batter into the bread dough. 
All kinds of tastes from this one recipe. To me it's like having a 
good basic cake recipe that I can vary, chocolate, coconut, etc. 
I don't always go this route but it's a good every day bake. 
But I don't have a brick oven I am sorry to say, wish I did. )) 
I use this same recipe for Pita bread also for a Pullman loaf, also 
for bread rolls, but some times use a different recipe for the 
rolls.....qahtan


----------



## cocojo (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks, Can't Wait To Try It!


----------

